# Print Screen mit Java erstellen?



## mischt (16. Nov 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen

Ich möchte ein kleines Programm realisieren und brauche dabei eure Hilfe.

Wie erstelle ich mit Hilfe von Java ein Print Screen?

Meine Idee:

Ich habe etwa 20 Webpages in einer Liste und von jeder Wepage brauche ich nun ein Print Screen für ein PDF.

Den Code für das Einlesen der Liste etc und auch das Bild im PDF speichern habe ich schon.

Was mir jetzt noch fehlt, ist der Print Screen. Kann Java irgendwie die Taste Print Screen benützen? Und dann via Pastefunktion lesen? Wenn ja, wie funktioniert das? Oder ist meine Überlegung von Grundauf falsch.

mfg

Mischt


----------



## Wildcard (16. Nov 2006)

> Ich habe etwa 20 Webpages in einer Liste und von jeder Wepage brauche ich nun ein Print Screen für ein PDF.


Kannst du das auch für andere verständlich erklären?

Hast du Screenshots, oder willst du welche(mit Java) machen, oder willst du die 'druck' Taste umbelegen, oder wie, oder was?  :shock:


----------



## mischt (16. Nov 2006)

Genau Java soll den Print Screen der Webpages automatisch erstellen und dan in einem image object oder so speichern.

z.B www.google.de aufrufen, print screen machen und in ein image object speichern, dann die nächste Seite
www.yahoo.de aufrufen, print screen machen und in ein image object speichern

mfg

mischt


----------



## Wildcard (16. Nov 2006)

Wie willst du's machen, soll java etwa 20 mal den Browser öffnen und Screenshot machen?  :autsch: 
Alternativ währe der integrierte Browser von jDic an. ]JDic[/url] denkbar. Damit könntest du das alles im Hintergrund erledigen und könntest sogar richtige PDFs mit Text erstellen.


----------



## mischt (16. Nov 2006)

Mir ist eignetlich egal weclhe Methode verwendet wird. Es muss einfach funktionieren und für JavaAnfänger programmierbar sein


----------



## Wildcard (16. Nov 2006)

Einfachste Möglichkeit:
Java 6 RC 1 installieren -> über das Desktop package den Browser starten -> mit awt.Robot Screenshot machen


----------



## mischt (16. Nov 2006)

Besten Dank werde es gleich mal ausprobieren

mfg

Mischt


----------



## mischt (16. Nov 2006)

Wie heisst eignetlich die interne Bezeichnung für Print Screen? Bzw was muss ich bei Java robot eingeben?

Zum Beispiel:

Robto rob = new Robot();
rob.keyPress('');<--- Was muss ich jetzt hier reinschreiben?

mfg

mischt


----------



## Wildcard (16. Nov 2006)

Unnötig kompliziert:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/awt/Robot.html#createScreenCapture(java.awt.Rectangle)


----------



## Rex. (16. Nov 2006)

LOL, unnötig.
Du brauchst nur ein wenig Googlen und schon findest Du eine nette Opensource, die automatisch PDFs erstellt (im Hintergrund) etc.


Wozu in Java das Rad neu erfinden?!


MFG
Rex


----------



## mischt (16. Nov 2006)

Bestens Hat alles geklappt.
Gibt es noch einen Befehl, mit dem ich den Internet Browser wieder schliesen kann?

Besten Dank für deine Hilfe

PS: realtiv einfach, wieso ich kein bestehender PDF WRITER nehme, weil eine bestehende Applikation erweitert werden muss. Dazu kommt wenn ich immer nur Tools verwendet dies schon gibt, lerne ich nichts dabei. Googeln kann jeder....

mfg

mischt


----------



## Gast (17. Nov 2006)

```
Googeln kann jeder....
```

sag das nicht - schau dich bloss mal im forum um


----------



## anderer Gast (17. Nov 2006)

moment, die leute sid zumindest mit google auf die seite gekommen!!!!!!!!!


----------

